# bought another Merckx!



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

guys..

just to inform that i just bought another Merckx..and this time i managed to find a NOS MXL!

well..the not so good news is that it's not exactly my size (i believe it's a 52 ctc, with a 53.8 top tube)
but then again, i can't help it when i saw the frame being listed for sale.. 

the Strada OS should be arriving soon, and the MXL hopefully by end of next week.

cheers!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

pics of the MXL


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice score and the paint scheme is sweet. To my knowledge, NOS MXL"S are extremely rare. Where did you find it? How much was it? I believe retail was in the $1500-1700 range when they were available.
Currently, I'm trying to unload one of my EM bikes. I've got an Arcobaleno on RBR at best offer. It has received plenty of views but no legit. offers. If it doesn't sell by the end of the month, I'm going to list my Corsa Extra 62 CM-Molteni next month. Maybe, I'll have better luck.
Congratulations on your acquisitions and good luck with the builds.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Maverick, nice find. I would love to see the Strada when it comes. After seeing them on this forum lately, I'm starting to wish I still had mine ( eventhough it's been gone for 10 years now.)

BTW, my Strada was a 52, though my ideal size was a 50, it was a perfectly ridable bike with no severe fit issues. You should be ok on that MXL.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Honestly maverick, show a little restraint, huh? 
Will be interested to see your ride reviews!!

b21


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@cannibal,
i found it in one of Japan's auction website, and of all places, the frame/fork will be shipped from New York apparently.
it's NOS, but from the pic it seems there are couple of items missing, namely the fine adjustment screws on the drop-out and the seatpost bolt.
i sure hope the paint/ general condition is ok  

@ green hour,
thanks for the comments. well..i'm keeping my fingers crossed. hope the fit is okay coz i seriously don't want to miss this great opportunity to own/ride a MXL.

@barry1021,
restraint? haha..well..there's another TSX on eBay at the moment. it's my size. 7-eleven team colors. should i?? 
just kidding.

cheers.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Maverick said:


> @cannibal,
> i found it in one of Japan's auction website, and of all places, the frame/fork will be shipped from New York apparently.
> it's NOS, but from the pic it seems there are couple of items missing, namely the fine adjustment screws on the drop-out and the seatpost bolt.
> i sure hope the paint/ general condition is ok
> ...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Well done Maverick! That's the same paint scheme I have on my MXL. I've only seen one other with the same paint. I think it's in Scandinavia somewhere. So this makes three. Unlikely we'll run into each other on the road


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Maverick said:


> @cannibal,
> i found it in one of Japan's auction website, and of all places, the frame/fork will be shipped from New York apparently.
> it's NOS, but from the pic it seems there are couple of items missing, namely the fine adjustment screws on the drop-out and the seatpost bolt.
> i sure hope the paint/ general condition is ok
> ...


7-11, Mav, go for it!!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@barry1021,
3 days remaining and the price has shot up to USD700.00 on the 7-eleven TSX. 
definitely out of my reach i would say.

@innergel,
yep..unless you have plans to move to Tokyo 
btw, on your MXL, what's your exact frame size and toptube length - ctc? 

cheers


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> Honestly maverick, show a little restraint, huh?


Au contraire, we are here to enable each other. Go for it Maverick! Sell blood if you have to, it's the off-season!

Just kidding, but we're all looking forward to build pics and ride reports. :thumbsup:


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Maverick said:


> @barry1021,
> 3 days remaining and the price has shot up to USD700.00 on the 7-eleven TSX.
> definitely out of my reach i would say.
> 
> ...


Frame size = 60cm
Top tube = 58.5cm

I'd have to get the tape out for any other measurements. I can do that if you like. 

And mine is in Texas. So we've got the globe about split between the three green MXL's!! :thumbsup: 

Here's a pic before the build. I can't believe I don't have any pics of it built up. I need to remedy that.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

innergel said:


> Well done Maverick! That's the same paint scheme I have on my MXL. I've only seen one other with the same paint. I think it's in Scandinavia somewhere. So this makes three. Unlikely we'll run into each other on the road


I have one green somewhere in between.
amazing bikes, enjoy your Merckx's!

vlckx


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

innergel, vlckx,

nice pics..

it seems the MXL that i bought is actually black? 
refer to learlove's MXL at the below thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70726&page=9

not sure but looks as if it's similar size as well 

cheers


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Maverick said:


> innergel, vlckx,
> 
> nice pics..
> 
> ...


It could be black. It's hard to tell in the pics. I figured it was dark green because all the graphics are the same colors as on the green. That pink and light blue is very distinctive. Either way, it's a beautiful bike. 

And vlckx may have a larger bike than mine. I'd love to have a 63/64. The 60 is too small but I made it work.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one*

Yeah, you're on a tear. Ha ha, sweet find. Let me know how it rides. I ride a 51 so I could never make it work with that TT. I'd ride them, get the jones out of your system, sell them both and get a custom Japanese steel frame. Besides the US, you're in the last remaining motherlode of awesome steel bikes in the World. Don't know if you're local or foreigner but if the latter, do it while you can. I'm back up there on the 2nd for two weeks. If I bring my biking shoes and pedals, there's gonna be trouble.



Maverick said:


> pics of the MXL


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@boneman.

well..i figured since a Strada OS size 50cm has a toptube of 53.5cm, and the 52cm MXL has a toptube of 53.8..so what the heck. a mere 0.3cm differences.
furthermore it's not everyday we see a NOS MXL on sale these days.


@innergel,
the headtube pic looks black, though the graphics are similar with the green MXL. anyway will post couple of pics once the frame arrives from NY. 
don't forget to share with us pics of your built-up.

cheers


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

I think that MXl was mine. I sold it at the t-town track sale on 10/10/2009. hope you enjoy it. 


anyone have an NOS MX leader in a 53?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

frameset/fork arrived from NY last week 
here are the pics (night shots from lousy camera phone doesn't exactly do justice to a nice frame, so pardon the pics)

the color is gun metal/black.
frameset is indeed NOS - though some paint chips at the bottom of the both chainstays, else i would rate it a perfect 10/10.

cheers!

PS: learlove, it's an awfully nice frameset/fork..just wondering why you sold it?!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Maverick said:


> frameset/fork arrived from NY last week
> here are the pics (night shots from lousy camera phone doesn't exactly do justice to a nice frame, so pardon the pics)
> 
> the color is gun metal/black.
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

cannibal said:


> I can't remember the yen to dollar conversion,but I have a sneaky suspicion you're celebrating with sushi, sake, and sapporo if this is the frameset you bought in Japan.


some fresh sashimi and Kirin beer..


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*nice*

mav- nice looking frame. top tube work for you? it's cold here in tokyo after coming in from singapore. going to osaka tomorrow



Maverick said:


> some fresh sashimi and Kirin beer..


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

boneman said:


> mav- nice looking frame. top tube work for you? it's cold here in tokyo after coming in from singapore. going to osaka tomorrow


the Strada OS toptube worked - perfectly, at 53.5cm with a 90mm quill stem.
as such i believe the MXL's toptube at 53.8cm should work as well  

yes, it's damn cold in Tokyo at the moment. as a matter of fact, today is the coldest to date.
was at Imperial Palace for an easy ride this morning - on the Strada OS  
enjoy your trip to Osaka!

cheers!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Maverick

Congrats on the nice MXL! :thumbsup: Love that unique paint scheme. Eagerly awaiting the finished build & initial impressions. It looks like its my size too. So have you decided what group you will hang on that beautiful beast?

My own hunt for an MXL ended this year. Alas, even Cannibal couldn't pry any NOS from the Merckx factory during his last pilgrimage there (thanks for trying bud).

Cheers.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

stelvio1925 said:


> Maverick
> 
> Congrats on the nice MXL! :thumbsup: Love that unique paint scheme. Eagerly awaiting the finished build & initial impressions. It looks like its my size too. So have you decided what group you will hang on that beautiful beast?
> 
> ...


No worries Stelvio,
I was at the factory last month during a family visit. My welcome has ended as well as the steel inventory as far as I know. Last year, I was given the "no more steel frames" nod. After viewing the 2010 lineup in the showroom, I requested and walked out with a pair of complimentary drop out screws, which I perceived as a victory. IMHO, the "steel is real vibe" has left the premises since the takeover.
With that said, Eddy Merckx & colleagues have always taken care of me in terms of personal frame needs/requests and I'm forever grateful. I remember back in the day when one of Eddy's associates, Bob, would wince when he saw me show up to ask for a frame cuz it would take up so much time to sell me one frame when he could have been on the phone wheeling and dealing hundreds of framesets around the world. Thank you Mr. Merckx for your services and sweet bike Mr. Maverick.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*thanks..*

@stelvio1925,
for the built-up, i intend to built this retro-modern with 11speed.
mostly Campagnolo Record 11 with Chorus 11 crankset, Cinelli 101 quill stem.

btw, what's the lightest MXL to date? any info?

cheers


----------



## 19lexicon78 (Aug 30, 2009)

every time I see a mxl. just love those tubes, especially the fork


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*parts..*

Cinelli 101 stem, with Merckx pantograph and Belgium Tri-colors  

i'm looking at Deda 215 *shallow* bars, though i don't think the anodized black will match the stem.
not sure if i should go for silver Nitto bars.. 

any pointers?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Cinelli 64 Giro d'Italia bars*

Similar in shape to Deda 215 shallows. Ha ha, or is it the other way around? Anyway, in silver. If i recall the 101 stem is for 26.0 bars. You can find the Cinelli 64's in 26.0. Won't be easy but doable. The Cinelli Top bar is also in a 64 shape but gun metal finish. I bought some NOS 64's, 42ctc with double grooves and 26.0 size. Cost me $140 including shipping to Shanghai. That being said, I also bought one used and the cost was $60 including shipping to Asia. 



Maverick said:


> Cinelli 101 stem, with Merckx pantograph and Belgium Tri-colors
> 
> i'm looking at Deda 215 *shallow* bars, though i don't think the anodized black will match the stem.
> not sure if i should go for silver Nitto bars (should be an easier find here in Tokyo)..but trying to keep the all Italian theme here..
> ...


----------

